# immune da /immune a



## Mariano50

Ciao ragazzi!
C'è qualche differenza nel significato o nell'uso? Li uso indifferentemente senza pensarci, ultimamente però ho qualche dubbio....
Ringrazio anticipatamente.


----------



## sabrinita85

Anche io li uso entrambi.


----------



## claudine2006

Si usano entrambi però, pensandoci bene, ci sono alcuni casi in cui non sono intercambiabili; per esempio "non è immune al fascino".


----------



## infinite sadness

Io avrei detto solo *immune da*, mentre immune a l'avrei sottolineato come errore.


----------



## irene.acler

Io uso preferibilmente "immune da", però penso che, como già Claudine ha puntualizzato, non sono sempre perfettamente intercambiabili.


----------



## infinite sadness

Sì, soltanto che io nell'esempio di claudine non userei il termine "immune".
Userei "insensibile".


----------



## sabrinita85

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, soltanto che io nell'esempio di claudine non userei il termine "immune".
> Userei "insensibile".


Sì, anche io credo che _insensibile _ci stia meglio.


----------



## claudine2006

Avete ragione, _insensibile_ è più usato, ma si usa anche "immune a", mentre sarebbe imporponibile "immune da".


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Avete ragione, _insensibile_ è più usato, ma si usa anche "immune a", mentre sarebbe improponibile "immune da".


 
Sì, concordo. "Immune da" nel tuo esempio sarebbe scorretto.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> Sì, concordo. "Immune da" nel tuo esempio sarebbe scorretto.


Aaahhhm ho scritto imporponibile!  Uffa, come sono distratta! Grazie, Irene.


----------



## irene.acler

Di niente..capita!


----------



## Necsus

Mah, io francamente avrei giudicato (_o forse comunque_ giudicherei) "immune da" l'unica forma possibile. Di tutti i vocabolari che ho consultato solo il DeMauro riporta, in fondo, anche un esempio con "immune a" (i. ai veleni).


----------



## Teiwaz

Dal latino immunis "esente da obblighi"'; esente per privilegio naturalmente o straordinariamente garantito: *i. da*  difetti, *da* obblighi.  
*I. a*, solo come "refrattario": *i. a* una malattia infettiva, *i. all'*azione di una tossina.


----------



## raffavita

Necsus said:


> Mah, io francamente avrei giudicato (_o forse comunque_ giudicherei) "immune da" l'unica forma possibile. Di tutti i vocabolari che ho consultato solo il DeMauro riporta, in fondo, anche un esempio con "immune a" (i. ai veleni).




Però, Nec, non direi mai "immune dal veleno."

Non so, non mi suona proprio.

Direi piuttosto "Immune al veleno."

E direi anche "Immune a una malattia."

Qui.

Immune alla formula magica.
Immune dalla formula magica?



EDIT: mi sono andata a cercare esempi sia dell'una che dell'altra espressione.
Mi sembra di capire (a senso) che 

immune da significa che non può essere attaccato da/ che non viene contagiato/ che qualcosa non può colpirlo.  Esempi: "immune dalla scarlattina, immune dalla malaria...  Uno è immune da quando non se lo prende.

"immune a" invece mi dà più l'impressione di qualcosa a cui si è indifferenti. Qualcosa che, anche se colpisce, lo lascia come lo trova.
Immune al veleno.  Non è più questione di prendersi o non prendersi...

E' una sfumatura piccola piccola (che molto probabilmente mi sono inventata), però secondo me si usano entrambe.


----------



## Sprocedato

Che interassante!

Quando il significato è più simile a _esente da_ si usa *da*.
Quando è più simile a _refrettario/insensibile/indifferente a _si usa *a*.

Gli esempi visti finora combaciano con questo punto di vista, tranne quelli di raffavita: "i. dalla scarlatina", "i. dalla malaria".

A questo proposito voglio notare che se uno è "immune da malattie infettive" non significa che è invulnerabile (incontagiabile), ma semplicemente che non ne è affetto in quel momento.



> certificato medico, rilasciato in carta legale da un ufficiale sanitario, dal quale risulti che l'aspirante è di sana e robusta costituzione fisica e non affetto da imperfezioni che lo rendano deforme e non atto all'esercizio della professione e immune da malattie infettive


Se la mia intuizione è corretta, "immune dalla scarlattina" significherebbe che non ha la scarlattina, "immune alla scarlattina" significherebbe invece che non può essere contagiato (perché l'ha già avuta).


----------



## raffavita

Sprocedato said:


> A questo proposito voglio notare che se uno è "immune da malattie infettive" non significa che è invulnerabile (incontagiabile), ma semplicemente che non ne è affetto in quel momento.



Ah sì?

Non lo sapevo. Quindi uno che è immune dalla scarlattina vuol dire che non ce l'ha in quel momento?

Non l'avrei mai detto. Non si finisce mai di imparare.

Grazie.


----------

